# Greeting Brothers



## SquareMan84 (Jan 3, 2012)

My name is Trent a Master Mason that hails frm Montgomery,AL  Abraham Lodge #267.. I seek friendship frm my fellow PHAmily n GL brothers n further Light


----------



## Steve Cumbie (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome Brother Trent


----------



## SquareMan84 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks Brother Steve


----------



## Travelinglight357 (Jan 3, 2012)

Greetings Brother, you've come to the right place! This app/site shines brighter than any I've come across in my travels thus far! A wealth of knowledge and experience to be had and shared here.


----------



## SquareMan84 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks Brothers I'm happy I chose this app n not only I'm I a traveling man I'm a truck driver so I see alot of brothers out here n I would keep in mind on tellin them about this app/site


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Benton (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome to the site my Brother! Please let me know if I can be of assistance.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome to Masons of Texas my brother.


----------



## SquareMan84 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks u all brothers for the warm welcome


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 5, 2012)

Fraternal Greetings, Brother!


----------



## SquareMan84 (Jan 6, 2012)

Greetings Brother Stewart


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome, Brother Trent.........like you, I am happy to be on a site where the Light shines so bright, with PHA and AFAM brothers on the SAME site, exchanging Fraternal greetings and knowledge...........This site is exactly what I needed.........a consrtuctive way to spend spare time, absorbing Masonic knowledge and getting to know more of our Brothers across the State of Texas and USA............fraternally, towerbuilder7

Bayou City Lodge #228, PHA, Houston, Texas


----------

